# Will an unaltered male cause a female to go into heat?



## XelaTheChi (Nov 21, 2010)

My female is fairly young and hasn't come into heat for a bit(Dunno her last heat as I adopted her)... Will have an intact male around cause her to come into heat? I'm NOT trying to make her come into heat, but she's been playing with my male (SUPERVISED) and not sure if he would make her come into heat..

Thanks


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I don't think so. If she is over 6 mos. she could very well come into heat at any time!! I'd get her spayed asap!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

i don't think so but another unaltered female can cause another female to go into heat my one female only goes into heat once per year but if they spend a lot of time together (one lives with my b/f) then Prada brings Baby into heat early.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

No offense, but it sounds like you're playing with fire. Unless you are planning to RESPONSIBLY breed (e.g. you are learning about the breed, showing your dogs, have plans to keep them entirely separate during heat cycles and know what signs to watch for when they need to be separated, until they have been HEALTH TESTED and are of the APPROPRIATE AGE), one or the other, or both, should be neutered/spayed immediately. 

No, a male "playing" with a female will not cause her to come into heat. Just the fact that you asked that question makes me think you HAVEN'T thought this through, so I apologize if you have. But seriously...don't play with fire and your babies lives...


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> No offense, but it sounds like you're playing with fire. Unless you are planning to RESPONSIBLY breed (e.g. you are learning about the breed, showing your dogs, have plans to keep them entirely separate during heat cycles and know what signs to watch for when they need to be separated, until they have been HEALTH TESTED and are of the APPROPRIATE AGE), one or the other, or both, should be neutered/spayed immediately.
> 
> No, a male "playing" with a female will not cause her to come into heat. Just the fact that you asked that question makes me think you HAVEN'T thought this through, so I apologize if you have. But seriously...don't play with fire and your babies lives...


^^^^ Exactly! Desex please :hello1:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree with kristi 

You obviously haven't researched about heat cycles etc which anyone with an intact animal should have!! Spay her and neuter your boy the benefits are immense!!

You said you adopted her?? Did you adopt her from a rescue as I was under the impression they were all spayed before being rehomed

If you have recently got her a change if environment can't cause them to go into heat early!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes I have heard a new male or surroundings can send
them into heat.Its a survival mode.
My OH`s friend ended up with 7 husky pups that way!
Call your vet and make her a christmas present spay apt!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Call your vet and make her a christmas present spay apt!!




Ho ho ho merry Christmas lol


----------

